# Surgery tomorrow!



## Sam (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm getting oral surgery tomorrow - bone from my chin and ear is going into my jaw, so in three months I can get teeth implants from a congential birth defect and get these damned braces off.

I am scared as hell, they are gonna put me out for two hours and have their way with me...

And there is a tournament september 16th which I am scared I will have to miss.

Wish me luck, and send good, "fast recovery" vibes my way, please!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

Good luck, and fast recovery vibes on the way!

And think how much happier you'll be without the braces!


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

My prayers for the best of luck and that you heal quickly and come back STRONGER than ever and kick all their butts...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Best of luck, Sam and a speedy recovery!

All will go well and I will be sending good vibes your way all day tomorrow!

  Lisa


----------



## matt.m (Sep 5, 2006)

best of luck and godspeed


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow...I didn't realize that your surgery is tomorrow.  Glad that it is finally going to happen; having to wear braces all the times must be a pain.

Sending prayers and good vibes your way.  I hope that your recovery time is swift...but listen to your body, Sam.  It is going to need time to heal.  Don't try overexerting yourself too soon.

Anywho...I'll try to catch you online sometime tomorrow.  I imagine you won't want to do any talking on the phone.


----------



## donna (Sep 6, 2006)

Lots of good vibes coming from this direction, hope all goes well


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2006)

Good vibes headed your way from Indiana Sam.

Hope it all goes well and you have a speedy recovery!

Jeff


----------



## Kensai (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck and a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2006)

Best of luck (I know it will all be good) and recover quickly!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck! All will be fine.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck and a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 6, 2006)

*hugs* You will be fine Sam. I'm sending thoughts for a quick and easy recovery, and that you will be good to go for your tournament. If not, don't fret, and don't push it. It's only one tounament, you wll be better off and happier to have your surgery done and healed. There will be plenty of tournments in the future. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck and a wish for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sam (Sep 6, 2006)

for some reason I was fighting the nurses when they took me out of anesthesia. I dont remember why, but I managed to get my wrist out of her hold by pulling away at the thumb, thus ripping a needle out of my arm.

I bet my sister I could stay concious through the anestheisa to get to 93 (going backwards from 100). I got to 89, she owes me 10 bucks.

I was in a LOT of pain and pretty miserable the first hour, spitting out a lot of blood. I took a painpill and a half and fell asleep... when I woke up I had 1/2 of another. I think I am gonna stick to halvs so I can think, and be concious.

I feel okay now. I'm hurting, but I can deal with this. Its like I just got kicked in the chin, but the pain doesnt fade.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Glad to hear you are doing okay Sam.  Remember to take fluids and keep hydrated and follow the doc's orders.

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2006)

Glad to hear youre through the surgery
 and I hope your sister pays up


----------



## donna (Sep 6, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better soon. Now you can focus on healing, it all up from here.


----------



## zDom (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope your recovery goes well -- hang in there!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm glad you let us know you came out okay - I was thinking about you today.  Get plenty of sleep - it'll help you heal faster.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 6, 2006)

Glad the surgery went well.  Take good care of yourself, and get plenty of rest.  The pain will pass; hang in there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 6, 2006)

Way to go trooper, come up fighting like a real warrior!​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Get all healed up and recover fast Sam!


----------



## Sam (Sep 7, 2006)

it might be the hydrocodone talking, but I feel wonderful


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 7, 2006)

Take it easy Sam. Get lots of rest. Glad everything went well.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Take it easy Sam. Get lots of rest. Glad everything went well.


What she said!

Jeff


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

Sam said:


> it might be the hydrocodone talking, but I feel wonderful


 
You must be on some pretty good stuff if your hyrdrocodone is talking.  

I would like to second the other excellent member suggestions of rest, fluids, and taking care of yourself.

Best,

crushing


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 7, 2006)

Ditto what everyone said.  Wishing for you a speedy recovery!  Rest well!

- Ceicei


----------

